# Scott Padgett Agrees to Signs with Rockets



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Article










Scott Padget's NBA Player Profile


> *FIRST ON FOX: Scott Padgett Agrees to Signs with Rockets*
> Last Edited: Saturday, 30 Sep 2006, 4:09 PM CDT
> Created: Saturday, 30 Sep 2006, 4:05 PM CDT
> 
> ...


Thing are rolling for the Rockets.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

not a good signing by the rockets, this guy is past his prime.

But thats just my opinion.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> not a good signing by the rockets, this guy is past his prime.
> 
> But thats just my opinion.


Did he even ever have a "prime"? I guess he was a decent shooter sort of when he was here few years ago. But nothing too special.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Hopefully, Bowen doesn't make the team now.


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

Wouldn't call this bad, per se, it just doesn't affect much. He wasn't too bad for the Rockets a few years ago, but he basically lives and dies by his shooting because that's all he does. He was also one of the only players on the Nets' bench that was worth a damn, though that doesn't say much.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

We need a PF not a SF ><


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Dream Hakeem said:


> We need a PF not a SF ><


Okay, now they're just being silly. We have Novak and Hayes, we don't need anymore 'specialists'. What do the Rockets' have against rebounders with size? If I was gonna sign an over the hill shooter, I'd sign KVHorn? Personally I never really liked this guy, he never boxed out and just pretended to rebound? Doesn't have good handles at all, he's like a really really sorry Juwan Howard... I WANT A REAL BRUISER! :curse: NO MORE SOFTIES! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

They are going to have a lot of people to choose from that's for sure.

What does Scott do.. I ask you to go back and look at the T-Mac miarcle points in 35 secs video. Scott Padgett was the one who got the steal at the end that allowed that to happen.

I am surprised at this, but I like having people I know trying to make this team!! Much more exciting for me. 

 It's going to be interesting to see what happens at training camp.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice to see him not out of the league. Good luck to him


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

how is padgett any different than novak?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> how is padgett any different than novak?


 veteran experience, i guess.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

padgett is the best

proven clutch player.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

chn353 said:


> padgett is the best
> 
> proven clutch player.


hahaha...you serious?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> how is padgett any different than novak?


You can always think more deals are coming up.

Beautiful Pagget is the 19th Rocket.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> hahaha...you serious?



ye... thats why i said it..

his won the game plenty of times in the dying seconds due to the crowding of tmac and yao

his a beautiful 3 pt shooter


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I like Padgett. If it's non-guaranteed, there's no harm in this, is there? He's very likely better than a few players we have.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

i like this signing.. his skills were highly missed last season although i think with our other new additions he wont be to need but atleast the chances of ryan bowen being cut are higher


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

chn353 said:


> ye... thats why i said it..
> 
> his won the game plenty of times in the dying seconds due to the crowding of tmac and yao
> 
> his a beautiful 3 pt shooter


I think you're thinking of that one buzzerbeater he hit against New York. I think that was like his one and only gamewinner of his career.

However, he is a good shooter. Does anyone remember that game against Sacramento where he hit a ton of threes, without missing any. But then Webber hit a three, and it went to OT, and we lost.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

lingi1206 said:


> hahaha...you serious?


he is the same kinda clutch as robert horry. stand there, hope someone gets you an open three, then just shoot the ball.

horry is a better all around player and has been in more big games, but their clutch skills are very similar.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Haha Yay. WE got Padgett back!!! Hopefully he could do what we did 2 years back


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

With all the new blood in our team its good to have a vet who knows the system to be on the bench. And yes, anything to move Ryan Bowen down the roster...


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Is this a do-over? :raised_ey


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

too much bowen hate...

i think he's the kind of guy you need, atleast in the regular season, to bring energy... it's an 82-game grind, and if you are a superstar or even just a decent player, there are games where you just coast along, doing the minimum you have to do... but you know with guys like bowen and scott if they're in the game they give 100%, and they catch alot of teams unawares, and they can get those hustle points and plays that might win you the match...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

TracywtFacy said:


> too much bowen hate...
> 
> i think he's the kind of guy you need, atleast in the regular season, to bring energy... it's an 82-game grind, and if you are a superstar or even just a decent player, there are games where you just coast along, doing the minimum you have to do... but you know with guys like bowen and scott if they're in the game they give 100%, and they catch alot of teams unawares, and they can get those hustle points and plays that might win you the match...


bowen can't shoot. at all. last season he shot under 30% from the field. he helps the team in no way.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> bowen can't shoot. at all. last season he shot under 30% from the field. he helps the team in no way.



theres more to ball than shooting... he can make steals, dive for loose balls, rebound, run non stop... theres value there, as long as you dont ask him to play 25 mins, guard dirk or hit the game winner


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

TracywtFacy said:


> theres more to ball than shooting... he can make steals, dive for loose balls, rebound, run non stop... theres value there, as long as you dont ask him to play 25 mins or hit the game winner


yeah but by forcing the team to play 4 on 5 on the offensive side of the ball it negates any possible value his hustle would bring.


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

scott padget is a good weapon to have. The double team of t-mac, yao, will have him wide open for the 3!!


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

Energy guys are usually more of an asset when they don't hurt the offense, like with Najera with the Mavericks a couple years ago. No, he wasn't really an offensive threat, but he shot a good percentage and did all the normal things that hustle players do. It really shouldn't be too much to ask of a player to shoot more than .300 percent. As is, I don't think I'd really want to use Bowen for anything other than ending quarters or something.


----------

